# Need Gunsmith near Covington



## CassGA (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone recommend a gunsmith in the covington area? My rifle has started misfiring randomly and think it may be something to do with firing pin. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rockdawg (Nov 21, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Collie Jackson    770-464-4237


----------



## jglenn (Nov 22, 2011)

+1   for    Collie Jackson      he is located in Social Circle


----------



## CassGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## TailCrackin (Aug 21, 2012)

Is Mr. Jackson still in business?

if so is this number best way to get in touch with him?

Thanks


----------



## jglenn (Aug 21, 2012)

was 3-4 weeks ago for sure

# works


----------

